

A Couple months back there was a post on Y Combinator... - crimsonsoccer55

..That compared Facebook to an Asian social network. I am trying to find the name of the Other social network.<p>The guy who created it was a young 20 something with an Asian descent. Googling the other social networks from America would bring you to the sites' splash page that promoted investors.<p>The landing page for investors for this other site had a white, blue color scheme similar to Facebook, and scrolled down a bit.<p>Any ideas? or any links that sound similar?
======
Zera
Could it have possibly been: <http://catfan.me/> ?

------
aiurtourist
<http://www.hnsearch.com/>

------
crimsonsoccer55
Thanks guys, but no it wasn't catfan :/ :p

